

Tru.ly launches as your Internet ID for the future [free beta invites] - matttah
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2011/02/24/tru-ly-launches-as-your-internet-id-for-the-future-free-beta-invites/

======
mayank
I love tautological statements like this:

> Once adopted by other websites, Tru.ly could replace the OpenID, oAuth or
> Facebook Connect as the next evolution of an official login.

Once it's widely adopted, it'll be widely adopted! Once my startup makes it
big, it'll be big!

And I just don't understand claims like this from a security standpoint:

> With Tru.ly, you can even use a QR reader on your phone to validate a Tru.ly
> user on the spot as everyone who signs up gets their own QR code.

Do people think that previous attempts to verify your "real id" have failed
because the proponents were stupid, or because it is an incredibly difficult
problem, verging on intractable?

EDIT: to the downvoters, it's difficult to even verify the identity of a
_website_ , much less humans:
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/12/forging_ssl_ce...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/12/forging_ssl_cer.html)

------
alloallo
A .ly domain? Really? The website seems to deal with highly confidential data,
and they're basing it on a top-level domain from a dictatorship (Libya) whose
leader is currently bombing peaceful demonstrators? (That's right, they're
using fighter planes against demonstrators!)

Even before the current Libyan revolution there were problems with using .ly
domains. E.g., Gadhafi recently made it illegal to use .ly domains for things
deemed against Islam.

~~~
notahacker
I'm genuinely unable to believe they'd launch with that domain this week,
irrespective of how much they'd financially and emotionally invested in the
cute domain hack.

It would be amazing even for the beta launch of a service that didn't depend
on your trust in their security and ability to maintain uptime.

------
mjacob
I don't want to be "verified" badly enough to give some brand-new startup the
last 4 of my SSN.

------
kirbman89
This service seems like it could be a privacy nightmare like Facebook.

Will joining affect my credit rating? In other words, will this service be
validating my identity based on information in my credit report?

I'd rather stay off the grid until the government threatens to fine me if I
don't sign up. (sarcasm)

------
felixthehat
Is that domain Libyan?

~~~
astrodust
I think this is a really, really bad idea. It's been known to cause trouble
for other companies before when the Lybian administration doesn't like what
you're doing.

------
lancefisher
I signed up because I think this is a good idea that has a place on the
Internet. However, in order to link to my facebook and twitter accounts it
wants permission to post to my wall and send out tweets. I'm tired of apps
requesting more permissions than necessary, so that's where I stopped using
it. Also, .ly is a bad idea.

------
Groxx
Whatever designer came up with a site that does this needs to do something
else with their life:
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/363028/temporary/truly%20insane.png>

Scroll bar _fail_.

------
ccarpenterg
The site looks like spam to me.

------
JohnTitus
I find the lady in the middle of the page to be kind of creepy...

~~~
dsteinweg
Refresh the page and you'll get a new lady.

------
valjavec
All OK, but I'm European.

I've worked in USA, so I have social-security, but don't have permanent US
address. World is a little bigger than USA afterall.

------
mooism2
USA only?

~~~
jasonlotito
Yes. Not only do they require a part of your social security number, but they
also require a US address.

------
kirbman89
This is just a bad idea. Is this going to happen before we all get computer
chips implanted in our arms?

------
kirpekar
Terrible landing page

------
u48998
Why?

